# So what's everyone smoking this weekend?



## 88rxna (May 23, 2017)

Just nibbing to see what's going on the paper plates this weekend!
I think Friday I'll start a pork butt and for sunday spatchcoked chicken!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lancep (May 23, 2017)

Don't know yet. I had smoke duty for Mother's Day so we'll be at our old neighbors house Sunday. He'll probably be doing chicken on my old wsm. Maybe I'll pull a chuck for Saturday.


----------



## maplenut (May 24, 2017)

I have been ordered to smoke up a pork butt also. 

Took it out of the freezer yesterday, need to have it to be thawed out by Fri, the party is Sat lunch.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2017)

Were smoking my favorite, ribs & beans!

Al


----------



## natej (May 24, 2017)

Maybe a chuck but probably a lamb shoulder.. perhaps a pork loin too


----------



## chinanick (May 24, 2017)

I have 2 beef rounds that are going to go on with hickory or maybe mesquite. 
One I will take to 205 and shred 
Other I'm thinking burnt ends with


----------



## shyzabrau (May 24, 2017)

Unfortunately, we have to go to Dayton for a wedding. We get back on Sunday, so maybe I can smoke something quick on Monday. If the weather is good, we will have a pool party (they are forecasting rain for Saturday and Sunday, but not on Monday - fingers crossed). At the very least, I will smoke some chicken...


----------



## sauced (May 24, 2017)

Smoking pork butt, chicken and beans.....also serving cornbread, salad, ice cold beer, wine and ice cold watermelon!!


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 24, 2017)

We're having our son's 6th birthday party on Saturday. We're expecting about 40 kids (wife and I both have big families and he invited half the kindergarten building on the last day of school) to show up and he wants smoked bologna so 20 pounds of smoked bologna it is.

I'm making ABTs as snacks and there will be some other protein on the smoker for the adults who don't want bologna (I know...I know...but some people are a little touched and don't like bologna). I haven't decided what yet. I'm leaning toward chuckie burnt end sandwiches but who knows. I probably won't know until I see what looks good in the meat counter and is on sale. I thought about teriyaki boneless skinless chicken thighs too.

That's probably it for smoked goods this weekend. We'll be having potato salad, macaroni salad, and who knows what else. My aunt is bringing the birthday cake and Connor wanted a homemade strawberry cake so it'll be good eats for sure.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 24, 2017)

Right there with ya...baby backs and smoked beans.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 24, 2017)

6 pork butts going on in about 4 hours for a fundraiser event...
3 racks of ribs and a big ole pot-o-smoked beans Friday for a good friends 50th BD.
Saturday it's my daughter's favorite... smoked spatchcock chicken and grilled asparagus with hollandaise sauce...
Nothing planned for Sunday yet, but it's only Wednesday so something will come up...a fatty or some hot wings maybe...
Monday it's chucky burnt ends and a couple dozen ATBs...
I do LOVE the summer holidays...

Walt.


----------



## phatbac (May 24, 2017)

Saturday I will probably smoke a pork picnic and what i find on sale at the store. (beef roast or something) something shorter to smoke im taking my wife to see WWE Saturday night for her birthday.

Monday we are grilling kabobs for the family (make your own)

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## uncletork (May 24, 2017)

The Plan for the smoker this weekend is:

Chicken drummies

Stuffed Goose breast wrapped in bacon

Couple racks of Ribs 

and maybe a breakfast fattie


----------



## shyzabrau (May 24, 2017)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> [...] so 20 pounds of smoked bologna it is.


Did you make the bologna? Are you smoking it whole or sliced or ?


----------



## shyzabrau (May 24, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> 6 pork butts going on in about 4 hours for a fundraiser event...
> 3 racks of ribs and a big ole pot-o-smoked beans Friday for a good friends 50th BD.
> Saturday it's my daughter's favorite... smoked spatchcock chicken and grilled asparagus with hollandaise sauce...
> Nothing planned for Sunday yet, but it's only Wednesday so something will come up...a fatty or some hot wings maybe...
> ...


Dang son. Gonna be living next to that smoker. Hopefully you have a cooler full of beer with you...


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 24, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Did you make the bologna? Are you smoking it whole or sliced or ?


I didn't make the bologna. It'll be four 5 lb chubs of Bar S bologna halved length wise. I don't get fancy when it comes to bologna. The cheap stuff tastes just as good as the expensive stuff (I'd argue better actually) so no reason to get crazy with it.


----------



## 88rxna (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the great ideas! 
I thought about smoked deviled eggs...hmmmm
Never had em yet. 
Do you actually smoke the asparagus? I'll have to look into that, we love asparagus. Never had hollandaise sauce before.
And what's ATB'S?


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shyzabrau (May 24, 2017)

88rxna said:


> I thought about smoked deviled eggs...hmmmm
> Never had em yet.
> And what's ATB'S?



I've smoked deviled eggs twice and both time they've had a bit of an ashtray character. That was before I got the AMNPS. I need to try again. Maybe Monday...

Do a forum search on ABT. You definitely want to try them. Many variants...


----------



## robps (May 25, 2017)

6 racks of B.B. ribs going in for 2-2-1, and 2 spatchcock chickens for those who don't like pork. Our gettogether is Sunday, which gives me Saturday to get the smoker out of winter hibernation. We moved from TX to MI last summer, and this is the first smoke since the move.


----------



## hank2000 (May 25, 2017)

I going to do ribs pulled pork and a chicken. With smoked beans and potato sailed and mac and cheese.  Or at least that's the plan


----------



## jarhead0331 (May 25, 2017)

Hey everyone! I'll be smoking a few racks of ribs this weekend. The pork here in Slovenia is of amazing quality and I'm going to introduce a few Slovenian friends to American-style BBQ. Luckily, Slovenia has a few quality BBQ  restaurants which do a bang up job cooking all the typical fare, to include ribs, brisket, chicken, and sides. Jim Johnson from the KCBQS was out here last week giving classes and demonstrations, so was able to pick his brain a little. Should be a beautiful weekend here. Wishing everyone a happy holiday weekend and don't forget to tip a few beers back in memory of our fallen service members. Take care.


----------



## tropics (May 25, 2017)

Thawing some Chicken breast & hoping to be able to grill some burgers and dogs

Richie


----------



## ristau5741 (May 25, 2017)

10# pork picnic shoulder over here going in tomorrow morning, plan on pulling for BBQ. supposed to be the nicest day of the weekend, with chance of rain Saturday through Tuesday.


----------



## beans77 (May 25, 2017)

Ribs 6 racks, hamburgers, hot dogs, and chicken breast.  Sides are bake beans, macaroni salad.


----------



## lancep (May 25, 2017)

Ok, it's decided. Pulled a chuck and three slabs worth  of rib tips for tomorrow. Going to do sliced chuck and rib tip burnt ends with leftovers to be saved for hash.


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 25, 2017)

88rxna said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas!
> I thought about smoked deviled eggs...hmmmm
> Never had em yet.
> Do you actually smoke the asparagus? I'll have to look into that, we love asparagus. Never had hollandaise sauce before.
> ...


ABTs are Atomic Buffalo Turds. At the basic level they're a smoked jalapeno popper wrapped in bacon but you can go all kinds of ways with the recipe and the members here have as Shyzabrau said.

Halve a jalapeno and remove the seeds and ribs (if you want) then stuff with your favorite combination of cheese, meat, seasoning, you name it and wrap it in bacon. Throw it in the smoker till the bacon is crispy and away we go. Our current favorite version is stuffed with a filling of cream cheese, mild cheddar, diced shrimp, and bbq rub.


----------



## 88rxna (May 25, 2017)

Ohhhh! I seen a whole dedicated section for those now...sorry! Still new to the site.
I think I'm adding mac n cheese to the chicken sunday


----------



## noboundaries (May 25, 2017)

The meat is still up in the air.  I pulled a 6 lb vacuum pack of "pork riblets" out of the freezer to thaw.  I have no idea what they are but couldn't pass them up at 98 cents/lb.  I suspect they are rib tips.  Once they thaw, I'll know and figure out what I'll do with them.  When I go shopping Friday morning something in the meat counter may jump ahead of the riblets. 

Definitely doing smoked baked beans in the WSM and Garlic Grill-Smoked potato wedges on the Kettle using a paella pan.  I believe my wife is making a pumpkin pie custard.  She had me pick up the ingredients earlier this week. 

Edit: I opened the "pork riblets" and they are exactly what I suspected they are; the trimmings from spare ribs cut down to SLCs.  Going to smoke them up today so I'll have some for dinner tonight, plus more to put in the beans this weekend.  Ahhhh, life is good!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 25, 2017)

Bacon on a stick from some spares & beef short ribs.


----------



## hardcookin (May 25, 2017)

I'm going to be smoking a couple fatties, some split chicken breasts and thighs & smoking a apple pie.
Kicking around doing some ribs. Will be smoking these Monday.


----------



## actech (May 25, 2017)

A pork butt/ And making sausage, then not sure what else. weather to be crappy


----------



## indaswamp (May 25, 2017)

Might put a 50# wild hog in the smokehouse....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263043/bacon-seeds


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 26, 2017)

88rxna said:


> Ohhhh! I seen a whole dedicated section for those now...sorry! Still new to the site.
> I think I'm adding mac n cheese to the chicken sunday


No need to be sorry 88. Lots of backgrounds and experience levels here but we can all agree on the fact that we love BBQ and we all still have stuff to learn. Glad to have you with us.

Mac n cheese should be awesome with chicken. Might have to throw a pan in the smoker for the kiddos.


----------



## phatbac (May 26, 2017)

I have changed my mind...i am smoking as much as i can fit on the smoker tomorrow morning. A 10# pork Picnic, 4# pork tender loin (herb encrusted), Beef country style ribs with Chicago steak seasoning, Sweet Italian Sausage, and ABT's. probably have room left over so some chicken thighs might sneak on there as well!

I am trying to get Done about 4pm so i will lighting my fire at 5am (normal for me) Saturday Morning!

To everyone: Have a Happy and Safe Memorial day weekend!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 26, 2017)

phatbac said:


> I have changed my mind...i am smoking as much as i can fit on the smoker tomorrow morning. A 10# pork Picnic, 4# pork tender loin (herb encrusted), Beef country style ribs with Chicago steak seasoning, Sweet Italian Sausage, and ABT's. probably have room left over so some chicken thighs might sneak on there as well!
> 
> I am trying to get Done about 4pm so i will lighting my fire at 5am (normal for me) Saturday Morning!
> 
> ...


Off the smoker at 1600 so dinner about 1800? Fashionably late okay and do you prefer wine or beer?


----------



## phatbac (May 26, 2017)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Off the smoker at 1600 so dinner about 1800? Fashionably late okay and do you prefer wine or beer?


Sorry we will gone to watch WWE at that time but you are more than welcome to come Sunday after church for dinner! although my wife doesn't allow alcohol on the property so you may just want a plate to go!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## joetee (May 26, 2017)

I'm going to try a fatty with cheese and spinach. My first time ever.


----------



## smokesontuesday (May 26, 2017)

phatbac said:


> Sorry we will gone to watch WWE at that time but you are more than welcome to come Sunday after church for dinner! although my wife doesn't allow alcohol on the property so you may just want a plate to go!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


Plate to go works but I actually prefer sweet tea to either wine or beer so this would work. Sounds like a great mess of food.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2017)

We're going to a party at my sister-in-laws camp. My contribution is moinks, pork-shots and smoked cheddar. Easy weekend.

chris


----------



## indaswamp (May 26, 2017)

25# of Canada goose smoke sausage on the smoker tomorrow, 6 St. Louis cut ribs racks for lunch sunday.....


----------



## malaka (May 26, 2017)

I'm thinking chicken wings and legs, 2 racks of ribs and a large cut of broil this Sunday. It's also going to be my first time smoking meat so wish me luck!

-Yanni


----------



## kenrockwall (May 26, 2017)

Just bought 14lb brisket ([email protected]), 2 racks of St. Louis ribs, and had the butcher slice round for jerky. So, I'm going to try to do jerky in the vertical part of my smoker while cooking the brisket. Then go for the 3-2-1 method on ribs at the right time.

View media item 532392


----------



## greg1 (May 26, 2017)

10 racks of St. Louis ribs and 2 briskets.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 26, 2017)

Great price on the brisket...
Being up in Michigan brisket is not real common and all I find at Kroger's are cryovac flats for $8.00 or more a pound.
I wish I could get them for that.price...
Even at the restaurant supplier I'm.paying $2.50 and unless it is a holiday weekend the selection is poor at best.
Happy brisketing.
Walt


----------



## sookieq-bbq (May 26, 2017)

20170526_185708.jpg



__ sookieq-bbq
__ May 26, 2017






Two 6 pound flats! I'm going to try it with the fat cap down and see what happens!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 26, 2017)

Not so sure the smoker is going to get lit this weekend...  But I am going to grind up about 40 lbs worth of butts and make a run of snack sticks...  haven't made up my mind yet on flavors...  have to pull the spices out and see what all I have...  

Everybody enjoy the weekend and eat a plate full for all of our service men/women ...


----------



## 88rxna (May 26, 2017)

Pork butt is on now for an all night smoke. Gotta hit the hay to get back up at 1 and pour some water in the wsm.
Night all and God bless those that made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## thebarkhound (May 27, 2017)

10# shoulder 
3# short ribs
Rack of spares
Rack of bbr
A dozen wings

Im worried i dont have enough for 4 ppl. Lol


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2017)

theBarkHound said:


> 10# shoulder
> 3# short ribs
> Rack of spares
> Rack of bbr
> ...


The running joke around here when I make WAY too much food is, "What do you expect, he's Italian!"  Learned from my Italian Nonni.  I don't know how to make small meals.


----------



## lancep (May 27, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> The running joke around here when I make WAY too much food is, "What do you expect, he's Italian!"  Learned from my Italian Nonni.  I don't know how to make small meals.



Miss Amy's favorite question "why does everything have to be such a production?"


----------



## thebarkhound (May 27, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> The running joke around here when I make WAY too much food is, "What do you expect, he's Italian!"  Learned from my Italian Nonni.  I don't know how to make small meals.



I feel that variety is important.













IMG_1617.JPG



__ thebarkhound
__ May 27, 2017


----------



## shyzabrau (May 27, 2017)

Since I'm out of town, my buddy is smoking a butt for Monday. I'll smoke some thighs Monday morning and heat up some of my many sausages. That should be enough variety.


----------



## csparrazza (May 27, 2017)

Wishing all a very safe and memorable Memorial Day, A salute to all the families and friends that have lost loved ones who made the ultimate sacrifice to preserve our freedoms.

That being said, I am doing 2 tri-tips. They smoke fairly fast and have always turned out great. Getting ready to apply the rub and will do the smoke in the morning. Enjoy all.


----------



## myownidaho (May 27, 2017)

Just threw on a rack of baby backs. We'll be at the cabin for most of the weekend, so grilling, not smoking.













IMG_2822.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 27, 2017


----------



## joetee (May 27, 2017)

A fatty. I am having a hell of a time trying to get the temp down to 225. I did it before without any problem. But I think I screwed up. I scraped the bottom of the bowl clean for the first time and now my lower vent doesn't set tight against the bowl. I've got it closed and the top vent barely open and the temp is 270 on a fatty.













20170527_140456.jpg



__ joetee
__ May 27, 2017


















20170527_142602.jpg



__ joetee
__ May 27, 2017


----------



## joetee (May 27, 2017)

A fatty. I am having a hell of a time trying to get the temp down to 225. I did it before without any problem. But I think I screwed up. I scraped the bottom of the bowl clean for the first time and now my lower vent doesn't set tight against the bowl. I've got it closed and the top vent barely open and the temp is 270 on a fatty.


----------



## lancep (May 27, 2017)

Joetee said:


> A fatty. I am having a hell of a time trying to get the temp down to 225. I did it before without any problem. But I think I screwed up. I scraped the bottom of the bowl clean for the first time and now my lower vent doesn't set tight against the bowl. I've got it closed and the top vent barely open and the temp is 270 on a fatty.



I wouldn't stress it too much. I just smoked a fatty along side some chickens @350. Both turned out great but the fatty was the star of the show


----------



## smokeymose (May 27, 2017)

8# butt today. Just yesterday the forcast was for rain. This morning that all changed to cloudy in the 70s. Go figure. Rushed out and bought a butt and it was in the offset by 11. It's stalled at 174 right now, but I think it'll be ready to pull by 7 or so. Tomorrow they're calling for thunderstorms. We'll see. I have belly to do something with, anyway.
Planning wings and corn for Monday.

Give a prayer for the troops and veterans.


----------



## indaswamp (May 27, 2017)

Decided on St. Louis cut ribs since they were on sale for $1.69/lb.-I bought 4 racks. Those will go on around 7am tomorrow. Doing cowboy beans and will put some wid hog sausage on the grill for appetizers.


----------



## griz400 (May 27, 2017)

We have only Sunday to fire up smoker, worked today, and have to on monday ..............  so, we decided to do 1 rack of baby backs, and 1 pork tenderloin, and 1 fattie, and a small batch of beans


----------



## kanealmond (May 27, 2017)

Competition chicken practice today, burgers with pico/avacado tomorrow, and competition rib practice Monday with some new rib candy sauce.  Hope everyone has a nice long weekend!


----------



## lantzy75 (May 28, 2017)

Made a pound and a half of turkey jerky and about 2.5 pounds of beef jerky.  Spent about 9 hours on the smoker at 150-160. Turned out great!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbtengr (May 28, 2017)

ribs1.jpg



__ cbtengr
__ May 28, 2017






Baby Backs , Smell that Smoke!!


----------



## chadwc (May 29, 2017)

Just threw on a 8 pound butt around 8 this morning for tonight's dinner.


----------



## biaviian (May 29, 2017)

I have two butts on.  One has a coffee rub with molasses, and the other is my usual rub, an adaptation of Jeff's.  I will probably smoke some stuffed meatballs, mac-n-cheese, and beans.  I have ground lamb and sausage so I may do some lamb meatballs.  I have never tried a coffee rub nor have I used molasses.


----------



## smokeymose (May 29, 2017)

Did a butt & ABTs Saturday for PP yesterday.
Today it's wings and pork belly...












IMG_2089.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ May 29, 2017


----------



## bbqcle (May 30, 2017)

18812340_1675240892784633_4512686884815634432_n.jp



__ bbqcle
__ May 30, 2017





een working on trimming down spare ribs down to St Louis style cut

And turned them into this gold below.












18723254_275191332951434_2022769067718344704_n.jpg



__ bbqcle
__ May 30, 2017


----------



## knute rockne (Jun 3, 2017)

Did some St Louis ribs today. My second time doing ribs. Tried the 3-2-1 method. Did 2 dry and 1 sauced. Turned out great I thought. Well the family dug them. 













IMG_20170603_183234292.jpg



__ knute rockne
__ Jun 3, 2017


----------



## knute rockne (Jun 3, 2017)

One more. Thought I added it to the first one. Guess not. 













IMG_20170603_175210094.jpg



__ knute rockne
__ Jun 3, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 4, 2017)

looks like ya nailed it ...  Thumbs Up


----------



## snowdog71 (Jun 4, 2017)

6 lbs pork belly "burnt ends".
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## joetee (Jun 5, 2017)

20170604_173529.jpg



__ joetee
__ Jun 5, 2017





I made fajita's. 












20170604_184531.jpg



__ joetee
__ Jun 5, 2017


----------

